# Where to start with nervous bird?



## Littoface (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello! So I've had Nana for three weeks now, and he's very vocal and playful, but very stressed if he gets any direct attention. My question is.. Now what? I can't talk to him or put my hands near the cage to get him used to it all because it's clearly stressful for him. I've read that people here tame and bond out of cage but I would need to move gim into a different room and that would be stressful too. Then there's clicker trainig, but if he's still scared of me I don't want to invade his space. He is nervous but not terrified when I change his food every morning. I'm afraid if I don't do something to start establishing a bond, he'll get used to being alone in his cage, and will be resistant to bonding later. I'm at a loss. He's such a sweet but nervous bird.. 

What do you all suggest?


----------



## CraftyAlexis (Sep 20, 2015)

I am having the same problem with Merlyn, whom I have had since last October. Some days I can put my hand in very slowly to refill his millet seed, other days he freaks out and shakes alot. When I'm not really close, he sings so sweet and now says Pretty Boy. I have been around budgies most of my life and never had one so scared of me. He doesn't like to come out of his cage as we have a lovebird who bites Merlyn's feet.
I talk softly to him every day, sit near by for a while. I wish I had an answer for both of us. I've never tried clicker training, will look it up. Try sitting in a chair, not too close at first but talk to Nana, softly. Each day or two move a little closer see if that helps. I'll try it with mine too. Good luck.


----------



## Littoface (Apr 17, 2011)

Aw that makes me a little sad.. I got only one specifically so I could bond with him. I have been sitting on the floor next to the cage every day. I had old keets before this and they never got used to my hands.. I will not give up on Nana! Good luck to both of us. 

More ideas and thoughts are welcome, I'm looking for a nudge in the right direction.


----------



## Sarka (Feb 23, 2016)

I just got 2 lovely ladies who are nervous as well. 2 days ago I started reading budgie talk posts to them in a chair close by. I'm guessing they are getting used to my voice (or I've made them deaf lol) but they seem much calmer.


----------



## Littoface (Apr 17, 2011)

That's good! I'm sitting a little way away from the cage right now and he's happily singing to himself so perhaps this is the way. I'll move closer to him every day.


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

I suggest you keep talking to him whenever you pass by his cage with calm, soft voice and add expression to it, it makes them curious. If the lil one gets used to your presence and voice, it is more likely he can learn to hop on your hand later on. You can try turning on soft music for Nana, budgies like music (not too loud). You might even sing to Nana, if you like singing. My Cloud got super interested in me when I sing to him-when I first brought him home, he was hardly ever chirping. When I turn on music or sing he started chirping happily. After Nana gets used to your presence and voice, you can try to put your hand in the cage with some food (spray millet is something most budgies cannot resist) and see if Nana eats from your hand. But for now, I would just keep talking to him until he does not get nervous when you are nearby the cage.


----------



## Littoface (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you, Island! I will do that. I have been singing to him, and speaking every time I pass by, and we usually have music or tv on. Nana sings like a songbird, I didn't even know parakeets could sing like that! 

I'm sitting close to the cage and he's got one eye on me but he's eating. Baby steps!


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

I like island idea very much indeed,it's what I do for Gracie,helping her a lot and she's really getting used to me now.lol every day she does her flock call to me and I talk,whistle to her.good luck everyone and keep us posted.blessings :green pied:


----------

